# In Excel auf einer A4 Seite, 2 A5 seiten drucken mit werteübergabe



## mr-otin (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Girls and Boys,

aus einem Programm heraus werden Daten aus einer DB in eine Excelmappe übermittelt. Anhand eines Makros wird ein CmdBtn betätigt der ein Printereignis auslöst. Nun kommt mein Problem zu Tage. Diese Seiten (formulare) sind auf A5 optimiert und sollen jeweils 2 Stück auf ein A4 Blatt gedruckt werden. Leider bekomme ich das mit der Datenübergabe nicht hin, zum 2ten Formular. Könnte sich das jemand mal anschauen

gruss Dave


----------

